# Wanted



## jediinprescott (Oct 7, 2014)

Wanted: Wyndham Beachwalk in Honolulu. Need to extend previous reservation. Dates needed are November 19-22 ( 3 nights). One or two bedroom.
Jediinprescott


----------

